# Scalped Fledgling, Horrified



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Yesterday one of my male pigeons scalped one of his own fledglings, luckily I caught it before anymore damage was done. This is the first time I've dealt with this situation and I am still horrified. I removed him from the cage immediately.

My question is, will the female still care for the injured fledgling? Also, will she do more damage to the baby? tia.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor baby! I guess males are just more agressive than females. Spend some time with them and check if she keeps on feeding him. If she does, then he will be fine. You can cover the wound with an antibiotic cream.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, I only want to say that I cared about a scalped pigeon (she had PMV and was attacked by other birds), she needed some time to heal but recovered very well. I disinfected the wound and applied an antibiotic cream twice a day for some days (you should decide how many days according to the condition of the wound). Then I stopped the antibiotic cream and applied for some days a healing cream (same thing for days). 

If he seems in pain and you have on hand metacam (meloxicam) 0,5 mg/ml you could give him a drop once or twice a day. I think 3 days should be enough.


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

Poor babies... nature can be so cruel..
He I would put an antibiotic cream too. 
to heal and to make it look less obviously red for the parents.
I hope he won't be pecked at anymore or you'll have to take him away and feed him by yourself 🤔

Good job on this little guy colombina !


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

I had this same problem with most of my babies. out of over 10 babies only 2 survived and that's because i brought them inside and cared for them. i really hope your baby will be okay!


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

UPDATE: The baby survived and is doing well


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

what a beauty!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow, great job!!! 

Beautiful bird!!!


----------

